# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Medicatie en pijnbestrijding >  Mesulid

## gite

Mesulid is blijkbaar een goed geneesmiddel voor rugpijn , spijtig genoeg is het uit de handel om wille van de maaglast die het bezorgt, we zijn op zoek naar een goed alternatief,wie kan ons helpen?

----------


## heks48

hallo ik gebruik famosan totaal van dr vogel tegen opvliegers.
Nu word er beweerd dat zilverkaars slecht is voor de lever is dit waar?
En waarom mag het dan verkocht worden? 
Gr heks 48

----------


## Sjimmie36

Misschien kan je deze vraag ook stellen op de website van Flinndal: www.flinndal.nl
Ik heb ervaring met ze en ze geven altijd een keurig uitgebreid antwoord.

vrgr

----------


## haringe

Heb juist een goed alternatief voorgeschreven gekregen van huisdokter nl. ACECLOFENAC

----------


## Sjimmie

Ben benieuwd hoe het je gaat bevallen. Hoor het graag. gr.

----------


## haringe

reeds na de tweede dag met inname van 2pillen per dag is de pijn verdwenen

----------


## Sjimmie

hoeveel mg zijn ze? wat lekker voor je dat de pijn zo snel verdween. Geen bijwerkingen?

vrgr

----------


## haringe

100mg 2x1/dag bij eten. Bij mij geen bijwerking.
Veel succes.

----------

